# Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*

						Jeder kann seinen eigenen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen. Mit etwas Hilfe können auch blutige Anfänger zum PC-Schrauber werden. Auf über 80 Seiten helfen wir Ihnen mit konkreten Produktempfehlungen sowohl bei der Qual der Wahl nach der richtigen Hardware als auch beim Komponenten-Tetris des Zusammenbaus. Soll der Gaming-Rechner mit einem AMD-Ryzen-Prozessor laufen oder mit einer Intel-Core-CPU? 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*


----------



## Solavidos (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*

Das ist ja ein schönes Heft. Passend zum neuen Ryzen 3000 wird das Heft hoffentlich vielen verirrten Seelen helfen 
Was mir persönlich fehlt, wäre ein Kapitel über Wasserkühlung, oder habe ich das übersehen? 

Edit: Die PDF Ausgabe kostet sogar nur 5,99€ -das sollte auch erwähnt sein


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*

Kompaktwasserkühlungen findest du bei den CPU-Kühlern, modulare Lösungen sind aber aus drei Gründen tatsächlich nicht Teil der Print-Sonderhefte:
- Sie sind für einen zu kleinen Nutzerkreis von Bedeutung, die Sonderhefte sollen aber "das Wichtigste" in gebündelter Form bieten.
- Modulare Wasserkühlungen bestehen aus einer ganzen Reihe von Teilen und jedes sollte bewusst ausgewählt werden. Da wäre tatsächlich mindestens ein komplettes Kapitel von 1-2 Dutzend Seiten nötig.
- Der Wasserkühlungsmarkt ist träge, sehr träge. Ich kann tatsächlich weiterhin unser digitales Sonderheft empfehlen. Nach drei Jahren sind zwar die Preise nicht mehr aktuell und einige wenige Produkte möglicherweise ersetzt worden, aber 50 bis 80 Prozent könnte man 1:1 in eine Neuauflage übernehmen. Wir haben seitdem zwar GPU-Kühler und Komplettkits neu getestet, aber ebenso wie beim CPU-Kühlertest in der 01/17 (meinem Wissen nach nicht einzeln online) kam nichts revolutionäres dabei heraus. Perfektionisten sollten noch den Schlauch-Artikel aus der 02/17 zu Rate ziehen, alles andere kann man aus 2016 übernehmen.


----------



## mk790 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*

Wird im Heft bei den Grafikkarten auch darauf eingegeangen, welche Karte von welchem Hersteller (AMD / Nvidia) mit welchem Treiber (properitär/ open source) am besten unter Linux läuft?


----------



## MikolajPL (17. August 2019)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*



mk790 schrieb:


> Wird im Heft bei den Grafikkarten auch darauf eingegeangen, welche Karte von welchem Hersteller (AMD / Nvidia) mit welchem Treiber (properitär/ open source) am besten unter Linux läuft?


Nein, in der Zeitschrift wird Gaming unter Linux überhaupt nicht angesprochen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. August 2019)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC im Eigenbau"*



MikolajPL schrieb:


> Nein, in der Zeitschrift wird Gaming unter Linux überhaupt nicht angesprochen.



Kommt hin und wieder im Hauptheft vor. Hierfür ist es einfach eine zu kleine Nische.


----------

